# Sicherheit



## Zipity (2. Jul 2018)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe mich ein bisschen im Internet über sichere Datenbankabfragen informiert und muss sagen, dass ich einfach die Orientierung verloren habe. Bis jetzt habe ich testweise eine Verbindung mit JDBC direkt zu meinem Raspbery Pi aufebaut, habe dann aber schnell raus gefunden, dass es sich dabei um einen sehr unsicheren Weg handelt. Daher meine Frage, wie stelle ich am sichersten von meinem Client eine Verbindung zu meiner Datenbank her? Gelesen habe ich unter anderem das dies möglich sei:
 Client -> WCF -> Datenbank. 
Ist dies sicher oder sollte ich einen anderen Weg suchen?

Gruss Zipity


----------

